# My Broken Heart



## drifter (Jan 28, 2019)

My broken heart.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2019)

Is there a story to this ? :shrug:
Is it your own artwork ?


----------



## drifter (Jan 28, 2019)

No to both. I am without talent, I ran across it while touring China on the Internet. Granted it's not much but thought about using it in a story, but it didn't develop. Should it give you an idea, take it and use it. Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2019)

It's pretty!


----------



## drifter (Feb 20, 2019)

No story; not my artwork.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 20, 2019)

Thank you for answering. 
It’s interesting


----------



## norman (Mar 5, 2019)

test 1


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 13, 2019)

A year and a half later and the hurt is still sooo strong. My angel. :glittered:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 13, 2019)

I’m so sorry for your loss squatting dog. 
Shes beautiful :love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2019)

It could be my heart.  Losing my Detta will always hurt.  RIP Honey 1/30/19


----------



## Keesha (Mar 13, 2019)

So sorry Jim. It will always hurt


----------

